# People want smaller and smaller houses



## debodun (Jun 21, 2017)

It seems everyone is trying to downsize these days and moving into smaller and smaller houses, then find themselves using the garage as an extra room while their car sits out in the driveway.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 21, 2017)

True. Storage space.  I found that out when I moved into an apartment.  Why bring all that stuff over with you if you are never going to use it.  

Downsizing with guts is what it takes.  Stuff that is too good to throw away and to useless to keep.

So you store it.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 22, 2017)

I have given away a lot of stuff.  I am going to keep things that I really like and feel a connection with.  If I haven't used something in the last 12 months, then I don't need it.  I won't throw away books and the library has been gifted with all they can use from me.  A former co-worker who struggles with trying to raise her son has been gifted with duplicate kitchen stuff, towels, knick nacks, candleholders, etc that she has sold at garage sales and given to her family and friends in need.  I have given things away on free cycle.  I would rather give things to people that can use them than throw away.  Just found out that the Salvation Army will pickup if you have a lot of stuff. Goodbye extra t,v's, vcr, books and clothes not worn in 6 months.  I don't need stuff. Kids have been instructed to not give me anything that needs dusting.  Just gift cards I can use for necessities.  Keep what I need and use, share the rest.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 22, 2017)

I like to watch those tiny house programs and I think I could live in one if the bedroom was on the main floor. I could not have a loft to sleep in. But the wife says no way...so just thinking out loud.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 22, 2017)

debodun said:


> It seems everyone is trying to downsize these days and moving into smaller and smaller houses, then find themselves using the garage as an extra room while their car sits out in the driveway.



I doesn't make sense, to me, to spend 10's of thousands for a new car/truck, then leave the thing outdoors all the time.  After about 5 years, the paint is starting to wear out, and if a hail storm comes through, the vehicle gets all dinged up....and the resale value goes way down.  A garage is Not a storage shed, and if a person has that much "clutter", they need to do some serious downsizing.  I have a 20 yr. old Dodge Dakota, with only about 90K miles on it, and the thing looks and runs almost like new....it spends most of its time in the garage....about the only reason I keep it is so that if we need to go somewhere in bad weather, in the Winter, I can do so with its 4WD and high ground clearance.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 22, 2017)

I have a small apartment.  It always looks cluttered.  It's a never ending battle.  I need a neat freak to come in and show me how it's done.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 22, 2017)

I like bigger houses.  My house is my getaway place.  Go in, turn off the phone.  So I need some room to roam around inside. layful:


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 22, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> I like bigger houses.  My house is my getaway place.  Go in, turn off the phone.  So I need some room to roam around inside. layful:



I'm the same, I'd love to have a bigger house, and a large garage with a shop that had an echo..


----------



## debodun (Jun 22, 2017)

Hazy Davey said:


> I'm the same, I'd love to have a bigger house, and a large garage with a shop that had an echo..



Wanna buy a fixer-upper in upstate NY? It has a 2-car detached garage. Probably be a lot less expensive that California housing.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 22, 2017)

fixer-upper.. :numbness:

Sorry Deb, no fixer-upper for Davey these days.. :sleeping:


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 15, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I have a small apartment.  It always looks cluttered.  It's a never ending battle.  I need a neat freak to come in and show me how it's done.



Why would you want to admit to that?

HDH


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 15, 2017)

I know a man who lives in a house so small that he has to go outside to change his mind! 

HDH


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 15, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> Why would you want to admit to that?
> 
> HDH



Because hope springs eternal in the heart of man.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2017)

I've enjoyed those tiny house programs too Pappy, but like your wife, they're not for me.  Unless my option was a camper, tent or homeless.   We have a small 2 bedroom ranch with finished basement, just perfect for the two of us.  Wouldn't want a really big house for sure, and not very fond on bi or tri levels, just the staircase to the basement is enough for me and should be doable even as I age.....hopefully.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 15, 2017)

Groaner thread entry.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 15, 2017)

My wife and I rattle around in our sprawling single-story 2800 sq. ft. California Ranch, with 4 bedrooms, 2-1/2 baths, game room, a 3-1/2 car attached garage with workshop, and No Mortgage! 

HDH


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 15, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> My wife and I rattle around in our sprawling single-story 2800 sq. ft. California Ranch, with 4 bedrooms, 2-1/2 baths, game room, a 3-1/2 car attached garage /workshop, and no mortgage!
> 
> HDH



You can't ask for more.  That's great.  No basement I understand.  Single level?  You have it made in the shade so to speak.

What is most impressive to me is a workshop.  I used to spend hours in my workshop.

What I don't understand in my area is basements.  Nothing but trouble with water leaking into the basement eventually.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 15, 2017)

I wouldn't trade my home for anything/anywhere.

It's high upon a hill in Rancho Palos Verdes,  overlooking the always busy Los Angeles  harbor.

We watched it being built and chose both indoor and outdoor color schemes.

I'd hate to live in the flatlands that go on for miles and miles of sand.

It's NOT on a slab and has real lath & plaster walls.  I can be swimming in the Pacific Ocean  within about 5 minutes driving time.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I wouldn't trade my home for anything/anywhere.
> 
> It's high upon a hill in Rancho Palos Verdes,  overlooking the always busy Los Angeles  harbor.
> 
> ...


Sounds like paradise. What is it like outdoors? Trees, lawn, etc?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 15, 2017)

Lawn in back. Xerescaped (sp?) in front with individual plants and covered with wood chips.

 A tall star pine tree half way down the bank.    I'll post some pics when I can.  Thanks for your interest.

Oh,  Almost forgot;  3 VERY tall Italian Cypress trees  at the end of the patio.  Each about 30'  tall.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Lawn in back. Xerescaped (sp?) in front with individual plants and covered with wood chips.
> 
> A tall star pine tree half way down the bank.    I'll post some pics when I can.  Thanks for your interest.


You are welcome. I am looking forward to pics!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 15, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> My wife and I rattle around in our sprawling single-story 2800 sq. ft. California Ranch, with 4 bedrooms, 2-1/2 baths, game room, a 3-1/2 car attached garage with workshop, and No Mortgage!
> 
> HDH


Lovely! Also admire your fence.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 16, 2017)

Falcon said:


> I wouldn't trade my home for anything/anywhere.
> 
> It's high upon a hill in Rancho Palos Verdes,  overlooking the always busy Los Angeles  harbor.
> 
> ...



Hey John,

When we lived in San Pedro in the late 1940's, we would drive around the Palos Verdes peninsula to go to Redondo Beach for a picnic and fun in the Surf.

On a certain stretch of Palos Verdes Drive, there was a spot called "Gravity Hill', where people would stop their cars, put them in neutral,  release the brake, and watch their cars begin to coast UPHILL!

Do you know about this phenomenon?
HDH


----------



## Timetrvlr (Aug 14, 2017)

*We downsized when we moved to town*

Our house is a 1300 Sq. ft. 3 bedroom, two bathroom. the rooms are small but we have a large covered deck and a mudroom for winter outdoor wear. There is a carport in front which I prefer to a garage because you can't store stuff in it, it's only good for the car. No basement and only entry stairs, good for us old folks with bad knees, hips, and backs. No basement either but there is a small 8' X 16' shop for my tools and to putter in. So, what do two old folks need with three bedrooms? Well we use the front bedroom with the bay window for our computer room.



I use the back bedroom for my exercise room/ hobby room/ sometimes-guest-bedroom and storage room for our scooters.


We don't own the lot, what do I need with land? We rent a space in a very well maintained senior mobile home park. The landlord's agent comes by twice a year to collect postdated rent checks and bring a box of Christmas candy. The company also has a landscaping company that take care of all the common areas and in winter, plows and sands the service roads and driveways. Management also provides garbage collection,sewer, and water. I have about 1200 Sq. ft. to mow and edge. The property tax on our home is $100/year.


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2017)

One thing I don't see in newer or remodeled homes is wallpaper. Has that gone out of fashion? Now it drywall painted in plain pastel shades.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 19, 2017)

debodun said:


> One thing I don't see in newer or remodeled homes is wallpaper. Has that gone out of fashion? Now it drywall painted in plain pastel shades.



When we bought our-new-to-us condo, the M/bedroom had wallpaper that was a swine to remove.  Our kids came for a visit, stripped it and painted it.  I will never put up wallpaper again.


----------

